# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Помогите оценить  ПК собирал в 2011 г

## ArmaTURschik

1.Проц AMD FX-6100, 3600 MHz (6 ядер)
2.Системная плата Asus M5A87 (3 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR3 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)
 3.DIMM1: Kingston 9905402-414.A00LF 2 ГБ DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-24 @ 666 МГц) (8-8-8-22 @ 609 МГц) (7-7-7-20 @ 533 МГц) (6-6-6-17 @ 457 МГц)
DIMM2: Kingston 9905402-414.A00LF 2 ГБ DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-24 @ 666 МГц) (8-8-8-22 @ 609 МГц) (7-7-7-20 @ 533 МГц) (6-6-6-17 @ 457 МГц)
4.Видеоадаптер NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti (1 ГБ)
5.Дисковый накопитель ST3250318AS ATA Device (250 ГБ, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
 6.Оптический накопитель HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS70 ATA Device (DVD+R9:8x, DVD-R9:8x, DVD+RW:22x/8x, DVD-RW:22x/6x, DVD-RAM:12x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
 7.Монитор Samsung SyncMaster 795DF/795MB/MagicSyncMaster CD175GP [17" CRT] (H9KX786328

Звуковой адаптер nVIDIA HDMI/DP @ nVIDIA GF116 - High Definition Audio Controller
Бп 700BТ

----------

